# [E] Spain - Malaga - Highway-Cross A-7/A-357 (Photos)



## jan99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi !

i am member of the openstreetmap-community [1] and i now that the highway-crossing in Malaga (A-7/A-357) is rebuild.

i found in the osm-data a definition of one of the new lanes [3] but to make a mapupdate a need some pictures about the new landes, starts, ends, bridges and tunnels.

so is there somebody who can take some and make a littel draw of this ??

regards jan 
germany

PS: may be a double posting - the one of today morning will not display!




[1] http://www.openstreetmap.org

[2] http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=36.71311&lon=-4.45822&zoom=17&layers=M

[3] http://www.openstreetmap.org/browse/way/76827196


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

See here, in the Spanish thread


----------

